# Back Problems...



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

So, I leave Judge in his outside kennel for most of the day. My brother has this idiot friend that brings his stupid boxer over and lets him run all over the place here. Well, Judge freaks out when the fu**ing boxer gets close to his kennel, when this happens I got get the boxer away from the kennel and then take Judge inside and crate him. Well, I did that today and when I let him out of the crate he cried a little, I checked him over and then he went and grabbed a toy. Well, not 20 seconds later I was petting him and he started crying/screaming when I touched a certain part on his back and promptly bit me. He is not a cry baby dog so I know something is wrong. However, he then walked away, grabbed a toy and started running through the house like there was nothing wrong. He walks/runs fine and everything, he only crys if you touch it in just the right place. I have felt his whole spine, everything feels intact and tight(I worked as a vet tech so know a little). I am thinking it is bruised. Has anyone had a dog bruise their back? He has jumped up on the kennel and fell on his ass before but has never hurt himself. 
On this picture the spot on him would be past where the lumbar and sacro meet. 









I'm just curious if anyone has had a dog bruise their back or strain a muscle etc.? 

Courtney


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelson's dog Zara had a very similar injury a few weeks ago. He called me and told me that he went to pick her up and she screamed. By the time I got home she seemed fine, couldn't reproduce it, so I thought maybe it was more of a surprise reaction then actual pain. I left for the grocery store and a short time later he calls again, she's screaming again when he touches her. Get home, she looks OK to me but I called the vet and told them I was bringing her down. She jumped into the back of the truck before I could stop her, looking normal. But in the waiting room at the vets, same thing, she moved and screamed. He checked her over, xrayed her and felt it was probably either a pinched nerve or slightly bulging disk that was causing random shooting pain, then would be fine again. Put her on some meds, i can check what it was but I think it was oral Cortisone (he wanted oral so we could stop it as soon as the symptoms were gone, vs the shot that once it's in, it's there until it wears off) and within 3 days she was perfectly normal. No reoccurances.

Forgot to add it was in the lower back area for her also.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Kadi. You just made me feel 110% better about this. I'm gonna keep a close eye on him and hope that we can make it till monday before I have to get him to the vet. I wanna avoid an E-vet visit if at all possible. 

Courtney


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I gave Judge some anti-inflammatory meds and an adult low dose aspirin(same as childrens). He does seem a little better this morning. I gave him another anti-inflammatory but am holding off on anything else. 

I just really hope that he gets better and that this doesn't ruin his working career before it really gets started. I mean he was just jumping around in his kennel. 

Courtney


----------

